# 1st Annual GRILL & CHILL / Show & Picnic



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whos Taking On Latin Kustoms??





Click On It To Check Out The Video.... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

]Latin Kustoms


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 04:02 PM~10617812
> *
> Whos Taking On Latin Kustoms??
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 01:08 PM~10616590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 01:08 PM~10616590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOunds fun. Do ya'll need any help setting up?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 9 2008, 01:08 PM~10616590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TOP</span>


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Apr 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10537377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

well be there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 14 2008, 05:44 PM~10655791
> *well be there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP IT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 16 2008, 04:40 PM~10672371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is That U Teal In That 64???? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 01:08 PM~10616590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ALL CLUBS WELCOME TO COME CHILL & GRILL


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 20 2008, 11:31 AM~10695395
> *ALL CLUBS WELCOME TO COME CHILL & GRILL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ROLL CALL 

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Will Be There  And Some More Of My Fort Worth Homies


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2008, 12:02 AM~10701418
> *I Will Be There   And Some More Of My Fort Worth Homies
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 21 2008, 08:42 AM~10702866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 01:08 PM~10616590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

FREE FOOD, I'M THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@May 22 2008, 03:41 PM~10713578
> *FREE FOOD, I'M THERE! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 20 2008, 07:52 PM~10699371
> *ROLL CALL
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

We will be there!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@May 24 2008, 06:00 PM~10729206
> *We will be there!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

IT'S GOIN DOWN hno:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

I will be there!! :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 27 2008, 02:11 PM~10746443
> *I will be there!! :yes:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 9 2008, 01:08 PM~10616590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

the A&M customs crew will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

bring---it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@May 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10757081
> *the A&M customs crew will be there! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 12:08 PM~10616590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 30 2008, 09:10 AM~10769633
> *BUMP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## metal masters (Aug 17, 2007)

looking forward to it .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by metal masters_@May 31 2008, 03:11 AM~10776638
> *looking forward to it .
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

These shirts will be for sale at the picnic.One shirt - $15 or two for $25.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 01:18 PM~10787823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 01:18 PM~10787823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 01:18 PM~10787823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you have plenty of 2Xs & 3Xs For Us Big Boys :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I want one!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2008, 02:07 PM~10788211
> *Make sure you have plenty of 2Xs & 3Xs For Us Big Boys  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 30 2008, 09:10 AM~10769633
> *BUMP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 30 2008, 09:10 AM~10769633
> *BUMP
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 6 2008, 01:55 PM~10813932
> *
> *


you takin the caddy to the picnic?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 30 2008, 09:10 AM~10769633
> *BUMP
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 23 2008, 01:57 AM~10718389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well be there


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE!!!!!*_


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 02:58 PM~10813949
> *you takin the caddy to the picnic?
> *


maybe


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 3 2008, 01:02 PM~10788650
> *I want one!
> *


Joey got you one on Sunday. I'm the one that needs one.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

We will be there!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Just around the corner


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 11 2008, 03:37 AM~10844247
> *Just around the corner
> *


Kool !!! Just Down The Street From Me


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2008, 04:21 PM~10847744
> *Kool !!!  Just Down The Street From Me
> *


 :biggrin: pick me up on the tha way :cheesy:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

now taking any song request for the grill & chill show / picnic post it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 13 2008, 07:38 PM~10866117
> *now taking any song request for the grill & chill show / picnic post it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Do you have Low Life by Grimm ? :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"SOUTH SIDE GROOVIN" DJ SCREW...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

got them both any more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2008, 01:01 AM~10867698
> *got them both any more  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ......how about lowrider girl-lil blacky ?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jun 14 2008, 01:33 AM~10867776
> *......how about  lowrider girl-lil blacky ?
> *


got it


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2008, 02:54 AM~10867897
> *got it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 13 2008, 07:38 PM~10866117
> *now taking any song request for the grill & chill show / picnic post it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta play wiggy - spm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jun 16 2008, 01:55 PM~10880359
> *Gotta play wiggy - spm
> *


 :ugh: like lenny and squiggy :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jun 16 2008, 12:55 PM~10880359
> *Gotta play wiggy - spm
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jun 16 2008, 01:55 PM~10880359
> *Gotta play wiggy - spm
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErgbHOxaXtU :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2008, 04:18 PM~10889993
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErgbHOxaXtU :0
> *


 :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

By the way, do you need any potato salad donations? I can make some.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 19 2008, 06:43 AM~10903990
> *By the way, do you need any potato salad donations?  I can make some.
> *


 :0 :worship: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Else Is Bringin Something?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anything Else You Need Us To Bring????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TO THE TABLE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 12:08 PM~10616590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot 
to add....squids birthday


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Who's bringing the Birthday Cake? :nicoderm:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

7 more days 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 22 2008, 11:09 PM~10928851
> *7 more days
> :thumbsup:
> *


6 More Days


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

all most time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Come hungry because there will be 520 lbs. of fajita and chicken meat!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Need One Of Those Shirts... How Much!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, LastMinuteCustoms, The Truth, latinkustoms4ever


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 11:08 AM~10616590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 23 2008, 03:06 PM~10933006
> *Come hungry because there will be 520 lbs. of fajita and chicken meat!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Your Making Me Hungry Already.... An I Cant Go To Lunch Either ..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 11:18 AM~10787823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

we will have some on sunday what size you looking for


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 23 2008, 03:14 PM~10933082
> *we will have some on sunday what size you looking for
> *


XXX large....  Or 2X


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 02:17 PM~10933109
> *XXX large....   Or 2X
> *


3x i got in blue and red 

2x only in black

let me kno asap ill hold it for you


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 23 2008, 03:21 PM~10933156
> *3x i got in blue and red
> 
> 2x only in black
> ...


I'll Take A 3x Red... Thanks Bro...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

done deal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 23 2008, 03:25 PM~10933171
> *done deal
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Any medium t-shirts left? I might get a small mens on.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 23 2008, 01:21 PM~10933156
> *3x i got in blue and red
> 
> 2x only in black
> ...



I will take a blue 1 3x


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Free Food,,,,,,,,,,,,, Im there! and I need a 5xl T.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 23 2008, 03:06 PM~10933006
> *Come hungry because there will be 520 lbs. of fajita and chicken meat!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whos doin the cookin? :biggrin: Bruce?? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 23 2008, 02:06 PM~10933006
> *Come hungry because there will be 520 lbs. of fajita and chicken meat!!!
> 
> 
> ...


your making me hungry..and you wouldnt like me when i'm hungry.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: c u sunday uffin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUP HOMIES>...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

loco 61 when u coming down


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 24 2008, 09:48 AM~10939116
> *loco 61 when u coming down
> *


Friday Afternoon....


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some more free give-a-ways!!! Thanks Ted Wells.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

whats the biggest size in a red shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 24 2008, 09:26 AM~10939312
> *whats the biggest size in a red shirt? :biggrin:
> *


5 x


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 24 2008, 10:27 AM~10939318
> *5 x
> *


 :biggrin: when can i get 1?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 24 2008, 09:28 AM~10939329
> *:biggrin: when can i get 1?
> *


2 day if you want


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 AM~10939333
> *2 day if you want
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 09:02 PM~10936928
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Whoz U B2K!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 24 2008, 05:47 PM~10942763
> *ttt
> *


 :uh: what? you can't call nobody?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody like the new flyer?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 08:54 PM~10943578
> *anybody like the new flyer?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

GETTING CLOSER...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 25 2008, 11:24 AM~10947406
> *GETTING CLOSER...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any Mor Pix????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 25 2008, 11:24 AM~10947406
> *GETTING CLOSER...
> 
> 
> ...


damn that top is red :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If Anyone Needs A Set Of These I'll Have A Set This Weekend In H-Town


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im ready


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2008, 12:15 PM~10955550
> *im ready
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2008, 12:15 PM~10955550
> *im ready
> *


im not


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 01:03 PM~10955934
> *im not
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check It Out


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 05:38 PM~10943100
> *:uh:    what?  you can't call nobody?
> *


I'll talk to you in person on Sunday. Don't forget you owe me a hug.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

roll call whos going


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 26 2008, 05:34 PM~10958079
> *I'll talk to you in person on Sunday.  Don't forget you owe me a hug.
> *


 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 03:52 PM~10958205
> *:0
> *


He just needs a lot of attention.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 26 2008, 06:22 PM~10958438
> *He just needs a lot of attention.
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

BE THERE!!!!![/b] :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the INDIVIDUALS will be there.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Whoever is in charge of the food pm me on what you need donated. I think by now you'll know what you short on. 

Potato Salad, Baked Beans or some type of dessert. I'll take whatever you need. Except rice I never get it right.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2008, 08:33 PM~10936628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10960023
> *Whoever is in charge of the food pm me on what you need donated.  I think by now you'll know what you short on.
> 
> Potato Salad, Baked Beans or some type of dessert.  I'll take whatever you need.  Except rice I never get it right.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 06:54 PM~10943578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST THERE 2 MORE DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10963337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP BUMP


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

b- day 1 more day :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

oh yeah bump :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Less than 24 hours to go 
Houston Stylez will be there


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2008, 11:38 AM~10963337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Again


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Katy Custom Car Show & Family Drive-In Movie Night
July 5th
Contact John Schmid @ 281-391-0095 for details
www.powerhousecc.com

Car Hop included. 
I always like to help out our schools and churchs, so if anyone is free that day this would be a great thing to support.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

couple more hours


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a great time at the Grill and Chill picnic. You guys did a great job. Here's some pictures I took.








IMG]http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o205/mc4936/Picnic006.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice pics helen.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2008, 07:34 PM~10976485
> *nice pics helen.
> *


I finally remembered to put my camera in my car.










I was teasing my niece and said to her: Hey you're not wearing a club shirt you're not in a club and she said I'm a Rollerzzzzzzzzz. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Great turn out! The food was good to! Oh and lets not forget TRUE EMINENCE bragging rights to us girls winning the TUG-O-WAR!!!! :biggrin: Thanks for all the food and a good day!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 29 2008, 03:22 PM~10975217
> *I had a great time at the Grill and Chill picnic.  You guys did a great job.  Here's some pictures I took.
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:

EMPIRE HAD A GREAT TIME...


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Mystic styles had a geat time also especilly winning the TUG O WAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We had a good time today!! Sorry had to bail early no top and rain looked to be coming...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

IM About To Crash Out... But We Had A Great Weekend... Thanks To Last Minute Customs & Latin Kustoms... Thanks Guys... Cant Wait For Next Year....


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a great time at the Grill and Chill picnic. You guys did a great job. Here's some pictures I took.


















































































































Lucio from Latino Entertainment---Representing 
A&M Customs in Ft Worth.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

With the exception of the valve stem that split on me at the park I had a great time Thanks for everything :biggrin: looking forward to next year  

Joey Thanks for letting me use ur spare to get me home!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sorry for not making it out there, Lac finally gave out 4 good...looks like it was a great picnic..much props... :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jun 29 2008, 10:11 PM~10977341
> *Mystic styles had a geat time also especilly winning the TUG O WAR!! :biggrin:
> *


next time we will be waiting or you in the tug o war :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin: had fun


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

HOUSTON BLVD ACES


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Jun 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10984860
> *:biggrin:  had fun
> *


x2..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Cheeto sweating bullets and the tug of war hasn't even started :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 29 2008, 03:22 PM~10975217
> *I had a great time at the Grill and Chill picnic.  You guys did a great job.  Here's some pictures I took.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:   :worship: :worship:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL CLUBS AND SOLO-RIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED US AND LAST MINUTE LUV!!!!

2ND ANNUAL WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2008, 06:26 PM~10984264
> *With the exception of the valve stem that split on me at the park I had a great time Thanks for everything :biggrin: looking forward to next year
> 
> Joey Thanks for letting me use ur spare to get me home!
> *


Good 2 see that u made it safely home..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 1 2008, 03:18 PM~10990233
> *MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL CLUBS AND SOLO-RIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED US AND LAST MINUTE LUV!!!!
> 
> 2ND ANNUAL WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I Be There


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tug Of War Fort Worth Vs. H Town

Bad Video  , I Had To Rerecord It From My LapTop Still Trying To Figer Out How To Do HD on Youtube :uh: ...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 08:11 AM~10995931
> *Tug Of War Fort Worth Vs. H Town
> 
> Bad Video  , I Had To Rerecord It From My LapTop Still Trying To Figer Out How To Do HD on Youtube :uh: ...
> *


he called us out and we were down but he was tired next time its on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pix That I Took Just Took


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

We wanted to take a moment to thank everyone for making this year’s 1st annual Grill and Chill a success. This includes car clubs, shops, individuals and most of all the cook-off team because without them there would have been a lot of hungry people. There were over 2,000 people and about 350 custom/classic cars from all over Houston area. There was also support from DFW and other parts of Texas – thanks for making the trip. The picnic t-shirt sales were great! The profit from the shirts helped provide the money for the hydraulic competition, the $850 raffle money, and most of all the FREE food and drinks. Although this first picnic took a lot of hard work and preparation, hopefully with the same support and teamwork we can make next year’s show bigger and better!

Sincerely,
Latin Kustoms (Pasadena, TX)
And
Last Minute Customs 

Here are some pictures from the show:

http://www.lastminutecustoms.com/grill_&_chill.htm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 05:39 PM~11161322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

